# Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!



## xodos (4. Januar 2010)

*Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Hallo zusammen!

Bin neu hier und brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Habe mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und habe jetzt folgendes Problem:

Habe mir Dragon Age zugelegt und vorgestern mal fröhlich versucht, es anzuspielen.
Nach ca. 5 Min. ging der Rechner einfach komplett aus...(ohne Bluescreen, etc.)
Mein erster Gedanke war...Temperaturproblem.

Also Everest aufgespielt und mal geguckt.
Nachdem ich das Spiel gestartet hab, schoss die CPU Temp von ca. 50 in null komma nix auf 67 hoch und das MB lag bei 56 Grad.
Zur zweiten Überprüfung bin ich leider nicht mehr gekommen, weil der PC dann wieder aus ging...

Hatte bis dato den boxed-Kühler verbaut und habe dann beschlossen, mir doch mal einen etwas besseren zu kaufen.
Vielleicht würde das ja das Problem beheben... 

Gesagt, getan, heute einen Noctua NH-14D gekauft und (vorerst), weil kein zweiter Verfügbar, einen Musashi für die eine GraKa.

Eben eingebaut und siehe da, CPU Temp runter auf 40 Grad im Idle. 

ABER: MB immer noch bei 49 Grad und (wie nicht anders zu erwarten) bei Dragon Age bisheriger Spitzenwert des MB bei 67 Grad!!!  

Hat jemand ne Idee, warum die Kiste immer noch so warm wird?!?

Als kleine Hilfestellung vielleicht mal meine Systemkonfig:

Q9550 @ 2.83 Mhz
Noctua NH-14D
Asus P5E Deluxe
8GB Geil Ultra+ DDR2-800 CL 4
2x XFX Radeon 4870 1GB im CF Modus (eine mit Scythe Musashi)
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 750W
SST-Raven RV01

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## TheReal1604 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Kein gescheiter Airflow im Gehäuse?

Bilder würden unheimlich helfen! 

Gruß

Real


----------



## xodos (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen...
Unten im Gehäuse 2 180mm Lüfter und oben einen 120er zum Ausblasen.

Werde aber mal ein Foto machen und das einstellen.


----------



## tobi757 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Ich komme mit meinem Zalman CNPS 9700 LED@800RPM  auf 38°C im Idle, und der ist um einiges schlechter als dein CPU-Kühler iwas stimmt da nicht ...


----------



## SuEdSeE (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Bei ner guten kühlung sollte immer etwas mehr luft rausgeblasen werden als reingesogen wird, da es sonnst auch zu kleinen hitzestauss kommen kann.

Beim MB könnte es auch daran liegen das evtl der kühler nicht richtig sitzt bzw. zuviel/ zuwenig wärmeleitpaste verwendet wurde oder ein evtl. verwendetes klebepad nicht richtig sitzt evtl umgeknickt oder soetwas

Das die CPU temp so hoch ist könnte an einem nicht ganz planen headspreader liegen hatte das problem mal bei einem Core 2 Quad Q6600...


----------



## tobi757 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Kannste mal ein Fotos vom PC machen


----------



## xodos (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

So, Bild ist da...


----------



## Hadruhne (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*



SuEdSeE schrieb:


> Bei ner guten kühlung sollte immer etwas mehr luft rausgeblasen werden als reingesogen wird, da es sonnst auch zu kleinen hitzestauss kommen kann.
> 
> Beim MB könnte es auch daran liegen das evtl der kühler nicht richtig sitzt bzw. zuviel/ zuwenig Wärmeleitpaste verwendet wurde oder ein evtl. verwendetes klebepad nicht richtig sitzt evtl umgeknickt oder soetwas




Zu Ersterem:
Man kann auch mehr einströmende Luft benutzen, die überschüssige Luft drückt es dann zu den restlichen Öffnungen des PCs raus, es herrscht ein Überdruck und somit dringt kein Staub ins Gehäuse (wenn an den Einblasenden Lüftern Staubfilter verbaut sind).
Aber über Kühlkonzepte kann man viel diskutieren Hauptsache ist, _dass ein Luftstrom besteht_.

Zweitens:
Nach dem Mobo/Northbrige Kühler würde ich auch zuerst schauen.



Allgemein kann es viele Ursachen haben, ein Bild vom Innenraum deines PCs würde helfen den Luftstrom einschätzen zu können. Wär auch hilfreich wenn du uns sagst ob, wo und wie viele Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut wurden.  
Möglich dass das Netzteil schon an der Belastungsgrenze ist. Kam das bisher bei keinem anderen 3D Spiel bei dir vor?
Wahrscheinlich reicht die Leistung nicht aus, oder es überhitzt ein Bauteil. Wenn das so reproduzierbar ist wie von dir angegeben und sich die Dauer bis zum Shut-Down nach mehrmaligen Probieren nicht verändert.
So ne hohe MoBo Temperatur würde mir auch Sorgen machen.


----------



## SuEdSeE (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

hmm.. Das problem mit den hohen temps des chipsatzes sollte daran liegen das bedingt durch die gafikkarten dort kein genügender luftstrom vorhanden ist um genug wärme von den passiven kühlrippen abzuleiten.


----------



## xodos (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Den oberen Lüfter sieht man ja.
Von den beiden großen liegt einer direkt über dem Netzteil und der andere unter den HDDs.

Hab eben nochmal probiert und er stürzt nicht mehr ab. CPU im Idle mittlerweile bei 36 Grad und unter last bei 48. Da scheint jetzt alles ok zu sein.

MB immer noch bei 47 Grad...

Die größte Hitze entsteht allerdings (gefühlt) bei den GraKa und an einer Bridge (fragt bitte nicht, ob North- oder South... es die die in Rtg. der Steckplätze) kann man sich fast die Finger verbrennen...
Also da würden die 47 schon passen, denke ich. Obwohl der CPU Kühler die doch auch ein bisschen mit abdecken sollte - oder?!?
An die andere komme ich leider wegen des kleinen CPU Kühlers nicht dran


----------



## Dr.Speed (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Wie ich das sehe musst du dir echt einen anderem Chipsatzkühler gönnen, anders wird das wohl nichts.
Als Tipp für beste Kühlergebnisse kann ich dir den Thermalright HR-05 IFX empfehlen. Der hat mal bei der PCGH den Vergleichstest zwischen alllen North- bzw. Southbridge Kühlern gewonnen. Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless Chip-Kühler » Thermalright HR-05 IFX Chipset-Cooler
Ich wünsche dir, dass er rein passt. Ansosnten gibts noch ein paar zur Auswahl.Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless Chip-Kühler


----------



## TheReal1604 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Ach nun komm.. 47°C @ Northbridge nehm ich mal an.

Das ist doch nen super wert! Wenn ich bei meinem MSI K9N SLI an die NB fasse verbrenn ich mir die Finger aber mal so richtig . Hab da mal nen Tempfühler drangehangen, der hatte irgendwas um die 60°C gemessen.


----------



## esszett (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

hast du mal versucht, einen luefter an das gitter ueber'm netzteil anzubringen? der wuerde dann von unten luft ziehen und sie ueber die chipsatzkuehlkoerper blasen... ihre derzeitige position wuerde ich mal als windstilles oertchen bezeichnen, das durch die grakas noch zusaetzlich aufgeheizt wird...

grueSZe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

47° Grad auf der Northbidge das ist ja ein Witz von so einer Temperatur Träume ich. Habe ein Antec 1200 was super durchlüftet ist, auch an die 60° auf der Northbridge und deswegen noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## xodos (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

wie oben schonmal geschrieben, direkt über dem Netzteil sitzt ein 180mm Lüfter, der die Luft nach oben pustet. Der sitzt unter dem Gitter, was man da über dem Netzteil sieht.Von windstill kann da eher nicht die rede sein...


----------



## xodos (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Bei diesen Aussagen frage ich mich ersnthaft, warum Everest dann hier rum heult...
Kann das sein, dass der Sensor auf dem MoBo einfach besch.... angebracht ist?!?


----------



## Hadruhne (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Ne is eigentlich klar^^ meine Graka hat den gleichen Kühler wie deine Obere.  Die Warme Luft strömt eher von der Pci-Slot Blende weg is Gehäuse. bei dir nach unten; und das Teil heizt auch recht ordentlich. Beide Grakas haben nur Axial Lüfter und keinen Radial Lüfter, der an dieser Stelle so wichtig wäre und die Luft hinten oben aus dem PCI-Slot entsorgt.
Ich kann dir jetz ein Bauteil zeigen das villeicht helfen könnte, wenn es an deinem Gehäuse montierbar ist.

120mm Version:
Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.

140mm Version
Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.

Dafür muss dein Case an der Stelle wie ein Lochblech ausgeführt sein. Wenn keine passenden Bohrungen vorhanden sind könntest die selber setzen (4*).

Bei der Graka habe ich die besseren Erfahrungen mit einem seitlich einblasenden Lüfter gemacht. Allerdings hat mein Gehäuse insgesamt 3 einblasende und 3 ausblasende Lüfter. Und da bei dir Grafikkarten oben im Gehäuse sitzen, solltest villeicht doch versuchen mit einem weiteren ausblasenden Lüfter zu Arbeiten. 
SuEdSeE lag schon richtig, ohne die Bilder zu sehn. Mehr Abluft muss her, vernachlässige aber auch nicht die Zuluft .


----------



## Argead (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Ähmm Leute, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das Mobo *gedreht*, d.h. die Luft geht *Oben* raus.

Und mehr Abluft und zuluft wenn doch schon 180er da sind halte ich für sehr unsinnig


----------



## xodos (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Also, ich hätte oben neben den PCI Steckplätzen noch was frei für naja, sagen wir mal 2-3 60mm Lüfter, die ich dann noch im Gehäuse unterbringen könnte.
Ob die kleinen Dinger allerdings wirklich was bringen, wage ich noch zu bezweifeln...

Multiframe wäre natürlich super, hab ich bis jetzt aber in der Größe nicht gefunden.
Suche aber nochmal weiter...

@Hadruhne: Hinten am Gehäuse kann ich keinen Lüfter dran machen, ohne ca. 150 Löcher zu bohren...
Und das Teil oben drauf setzen macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn, weil da eigentlich noch ne Abdeckung drauf sitzt.


----------



## xodos (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Du siehst das genau richtig Argead!
Bei dem Ding ist alles ein bisschen anders...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Du kannst natürlich um auf nummer sicher zu gehen den Hardcortest machen, Furmakt + Prime95, gleichzeitig. Für eine Stunde laufen lassen wenn dann keine Probleme auftreten dann ist garantiert alles in Ordnung und das Teil hat keine Temperatur Probleme mehr.
Aber dieser Test stresst deine Hardware sehr stark bis hin zum überhitzen des Netzteil. Also wenn deine Maschine schrott geht kannst du mich nicht verklagen nur weil du auf mein Tipp gehört hast!!!! So habe ich meine Hardware getestet und mir danach ein neues Netzteil gekauft weil sich rausgestellt hat das das der Schwachpunkt in meinem System war.
Also auf eigene Gefahr. Aber danach wärst du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## TheReal1604 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Hey Leute!

47°C Sind nun wirklich nicht schlimm, aber nur mal so als kleiner Anstoß, da ich gerade gelesen habe, das er wohl das Mainboard gedreht eingebaut haben soll?!

War nichtmal davon die Rede das manche Heatpipe Mainboardkonstruktionen nur bei der "normalen" Einbauweise korrekt funktionieren?

Lg,

Real


----------



## Folterknecht (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Kontrolliere eventuell mal im BIOS ob/welche Spannungen da unnötiger weise auf "AUTO" stehen. Keine Ahnung wie das bei ASUS ist, aber da wird es doch sicherlich auch ne Option geben wie "Normal". Wenn Du übertaktest ist das natürlich alles etwas anders.


----------



## Hadruhne (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> 47°C Sind nun wirklich nicht schlimm, aber nur mal so als kleiner Anstoß, da ich gerade gelesen habe, das er wohl das Mainboard gedreht eingebaut haben soll?!
> 
> ...




Das geistert ständig durch die Foren. Könnte mit der Art der Heatpipe zusammenhängen, möglich wäre es. Aber da rauchen scheinbar mehr Sockel 1156 CPUs ab als Mobos mit gedrehter Heatpipe. Gehäuselüftung vorhanden? - Dann lass dich davon nicht abschrecken!


----------



## elemer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

1. Welcher Tower ist das denn? (Nur so interessehalber...)

2. Wenn ich mir das Pic von deinem PC-Innenleben so anschaue, ist es im Bereich Deiner Grakas nicht ordentlich belüftet. Ist ja gut und schön, wenn Du diverse Lüfter angebracht hast, aber wenn (vom Bild her) oben links einfach nur die Grakas vor sich hingrillen wundert mich ein heißes MB nicht.

Einen "neuen" Tower zu empfehlen ist vermutlich recht frech, weil das Ding bestimmt sauteuer war?!  Aber mal im Ernst: wenn Du die Möglichkeit, sprich nen CS 601 oder so, hast und Dir langweilig ist, bau mal auf das alte ATX-Format um. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du bei Luftkühlung mit anders angeordneten Komponenten besser fährst!


----------



## xodos (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Anregungen und Tips @all!

Jetzt mal alles nach der Reihe:

@hulkhardy1: Traue mich ehrlich gesagt im Moment nicht, Prime laufen zu lassen. -> Erklärung siehe unten

@Folterknecht: Spannungen im Bios stehen alle auf Auto, da nix übertaktet ist.

@elemer:
Mein Tower ist der Silverstone Raven RV01 ohne Window. Unter den GraKa sitzt hinter dieser Metallblende, die man auf dem Foto sieht und den Tower unterteilt, ein 180mm Lüfter.
Und dein Vorschlag war überhaupt nicht frech, weil ich mich langsam auch mit dem Gedanken trage...
Dumm ist nur, dass das Ding gerade mal knapp ein halbes Jahr alt ist und 200€uronen gekostet hat.
Versuch das mal meiner Frau beizubringen... 

kurzer Zwischenstandsbericht...

Hab gestern mal einen zusätzlichen Lüfter (Noctua NF-B9) auf das Gehäuse direkt über den Graka gelegt.

Siehe da, MoBo-Termperatur runter auf 41 Grad im Idle. Ist ja schonmal ein Anfang - dachte ich...
Dragon Age gestartet und ca. 2 Std gezockt -> Taskswitcher zu Windows und Everest geprüft.

Ergebnis: MoBo 71°  

Lüfterdrehzahlen ALLE auf Max.
Mal nebenbei... offiziell schafft der Noctua nur 1600 rpm - bei mir geht der locker auf 1800 - und das ohne abzuheben. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal Flügel dran bauen, dann hebt der wahrscheinlich ab...

Wenn ich Dragon Age beende und auf den Desktop gehe, fällt die Temperatur innerhalb von max. 5 Min. wieder auf ca. 45°.

Die Temps können doch eigentlich nur von den GraKa verursacht werden, oder sieht das jemand anders?!?

Aber da hängt doch schon ein 180er Lüfter mit 700rpm und nem  Airflow von 167 m³/h (Angabe von Silverstone) drunter. 
Soll ich oben auf das Gehäuse etwa auch noch nen 180er bauen, der die Luft absaugt, damit das funzt?!?

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das auf keinen Fall geht!
Wollte das Gehäuse eigentlich nicht durchlöchern, aber sehe fast keine andere Möglichkeit mehr, als an der Rückwand lustig rum zu bohren...


----------



## elemer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Du hast es ja praktisch selbst rausgefunden. Im 3D-Betrieb grillt er, im Leerlauf geht es so.

Ich hab schon viele Jahre einen CS 601 Midi von ichbinleise.de mit kompletter Schalldämmung. Hat den Vorteil, dass er schön leise daherkommt. Großer Nachteil: die Seitenteile geben 0,0 Hitze ab und auch sonst kommt da keine Luft rein. Ich bin also darauf angewiesen, dass zwei 80er Gehäuselüfter einen idealen Luftstrom erzeugen. Auf dem Gebiet probier ich immer wieder neue Lüfter, Lüftersteuerungen, usw. aus.

Deshalb meine Erfahrung: eine Lüfteranordnung, die keinen sauberen Luftstrom erzeugt, bringt nix. Oder anders gesagt. Ein guter Luftstrom kann durch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter (z.B. in der Seitenwand auf Höhe der Graka) verschlechtert werden. Auf dem Bild von Deinem Rechnerinnenleben soll der Luftstrom vermutlich durch den CPU-Lüfter durch und direkt darüber durch den Gehäuselüfter raus = eher schlecht. Die Grakas werden dabei nicht optimal einbezogen, auch wenn der 180er aus dem Keller bläst.

Hab immer wieder verschiedene Variationen ausprobiert und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass bei meinem Tower zwei Lüfter die beste Lösung sind. Also Ansaugen in der Front ganz unten und Ausblasen hinten oben, unterhalb des Netzteils. Das ist bei den aktuellen Tower-Bestsellern wie Rebel9 oder Ninehundred auch Standart und nicht umsonst so. Und das Netzteil macht nebenbei bemerkt auch noch schön was an Hitze weg.

Kannst ja bei amazon einen Tower ordern, ohne Versandkosten, und vorsichtig umbauen. Wenn es nicht besser wird nimmt dir amazon den Tower gerne zurück 

EDIT: anbohren würde ich da nix. Wenn der 200 € kostet, verscherbel das Ding und hol Dir einen neuen. Von dem Restgeld gehst mit Deiner Frau zum Italiener, dann haben alle was davon 

Hier ist mal ein Link auf ein Bild aus dem Untervolting-Thread mit (meiner Meinung nach) guter Belüftung:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/59768d1231516405-extreme-undervolting-bild-016.jpg

Der Lüfter in der Front dürfte wegen mir zwar direkt von vorne ansaugen, aber dafür ist unterhalb der Graka noch ein Absauger verbaut - für Deine zwei Herdplatten perfekt


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Hast du mal die Temperaturen deine beiden Grafikkarten geloggt? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das das recht gut mit dem AMD GPU Clock Tool geht, weil du da von allen GPUs die Temperaturen gleichzeitig mit bis zu 100 Weten pro GPU pro Sekunde speichern kannst (Logfile muss aktiviert werden, also diort Häckchen setzen), eventuell auch mal mit GPU-Z die Spannungswandlertemperaturen auslesen... Kannst ja mal einen Extremtest machen, indem du den bereits vorgeschlagenen Furmark verwendest. Dabei musst du aber die .exe datei (sollte furmark.exe seinin z.B. etqw.exe) umbennen, da sonst der Catalysttreiber das ausbremst und der Furmark nur auf der 1. GPU läuft. Dabei dann mit dem AMD GPU Clock Tool die GPU-Temperatur aller GPUS loggen lassen (kannst ja mit 100 Werten pro Sekunde machen lassen, oder mit 10, reicht eigentlich auch), und dann das ganze fürs 1. mal eine Minute laufen lassen, für dennf Fall, das was heiß wird (Du kannst dir zwar die GPU Temperatur im Furmark anzeigen lassen, das ist aber nur die Temperatur der 1. GPU). Nebenbei auch mal von einer Karte mit GPU-Z die Spannungwandlertemperatur messen lassen, das dann später auch noch für die 2. Karte machen (also bei GPU-Z Karte wechseln). Vorher hältst du aber beim AMD GPU CLOCK Tool die Temperaturmessung an und schaust mal ins Lcokfile rein, eventuell gibts ja was auffälliges...
Du kannst ja auch mal Testweise neben/auf den Northbridge kühler (sollte der kleinere Kupferblock unterm CPU-Kühler sein) einen kleinen Lüfter Packen, eventuell verringert der dann etwas die Temperatur...
Ist es eigentlich möglich, den Tower mal für kurze Zeit so hinzustellen, das alles die korrekte Einbaulage hat? Nur um das auschließen zu können....


----------



## zocks (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*



elemer schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Link auf ein Bild aus dem Untervolting-Thread mit (meiner Meinung nach) guter Belüftung:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/59768d1231516405-extreme-undervolting-bild-016.jpg
> 
> Der Lüfter in der Front dürfte wegen mir zwar direkt von vorne ansaugen, aber dafür ist unterhalb der Graka noch ein Absauger verbaut - für Deine zwei Herdplatten perfekt



Guckt Dir mein Rechner an:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/zocks-albums-mein-rechner-2338-picture31777-airflow.jpg

Traumhafte Belüftung, Habe auch sehr gute Temperatur werten. War auch eine kleine Wisschenscfaht für sich so manche Tests (unterdruckt.. usw).

@Xodos

Wie ich sehe die Temp Problemen sind jetzt nur noch die Mob Temp?

Ich gehe davon a us die Lüfter von den Kühler blasend beide richtig nach Oben, oder? das ist Wichtig.

Sonst sehe ich das beide Lüfter unter, gut bedeckt sind und irgendwie nicht so frei die Luft ins Gehäuse fordern können... ? ... Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass in Graka Bereich warme Lüft verstaut. Entweder Hinten Links (von das Photo aus gesehen) ein Lüfter der rauspustet, oder der Obere durch ein Lüfter ersetzen der mehr Luft rausfordert.


----------



## Winduser (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

so, jetzt haben alle auser mir was gesagt.
ändern wir grad.


kannst du vor die Grakas (Dort wo der Stromanschluss ist) einen Kleinen 120mm Lüfter einsetzen der zu dennen lüftet?
die verbrennen dort in der Ecke. 

PS: Das Prinzip vom Airflow des Gehäuses gefällt mir garnicht.
das die Luft erst vorgewährmt wird vom Netzteil


----------



## Hadruhne (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*



xodos schrieb:


> Also, ich hätte oben neben den PCI Steckplätzen noch was frei für naja, sagen wir mal 2-3 60mm Lüfter, die ich dann noch im Gehäuse unterbringen könnte.
> Ob die kleinen Dinger allerdings wirklich was bringen, wage ich noch zu bezweifeln...
> 
> Multiframe wäre natürlich super, hab ich bis jetzt aber in der Größe nicht gefunden.
> ...




Ich glaube du hast  nicht verstanden wo man dieses Teil Montiert. Dein Gehäuse ist an der Stelle betreits gelocht!!! Sry dass ich missverständlich "hinten" gesagt habe. Aber ich meine natürlich "hinten oben (oben im Gehäuse aber hinterer teil)" neben Pci Steckkarten Slots und Seitenwand.

Quelle:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV01B Raven Big-Tower - black

Du hast schon ganz schön Asche liegen lassen für das Gehäuse , jetzt kommste ums Modding nicht mehr rum! Kuck dir nochmal den Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd. an und überleg dir wirklich nochmal ob du den rein vom Platz her Verbauen könntest. Er wäre keine schlechte Lösung. Du muss halt schaun wie du ihn mit 4 Schrauben befestigst. Der würde genau in dem Eck von deinem Gehäuse sitzen wo die Hitze entsteht und sich sammelt. Viel Aufwand ist das nicht.


----------



## elemer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Nur so nebenbei bemerkt: bei mir ist es zufällig auch so weit. Leb' wohl CS 601, der ELK Brocken hat dich fertig gemacht (viel zu schmal!).

Hab gerade bei amazon das Antec Three Hundred bestellt (hab in den vorigen Posts versehentlich Nine Hundred geschrieben, hatte aber das 300er gemeint!) für knapp 52 €. Da liegt das NT zwar auch im Keller, dafür ist die restliche Belüftung ein Traum.

Das wäre für Deine Hardware auch die Lösung glaub ich...


----------



## xodos (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Tipps und Hinweise.
Mittlerweile glaube ich, bin ich mit einem neuen Tower besser bedient...leider!
Hab alles Probiert und mittlerweile auch noch nen Lüfter direkt über und unter den GraKa montiert.
Trotzdem bekomme ich die MB Temp nicht unter 46° im Idle.

Unter last geht er dann immer noch bis auf 75 hoch und gestern roch es schon ein bisschen seltsam...


----------



## elemer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*



xodos schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Tipps und Hinweise.
> Mittlerweile glaube ich, bin ich mit einem neuen Tower besser bedient...leider!
> Hab alles Probiert und mittlerweile auch noch nen Lüfter direkt über und unter den GraKa montiert.
> Trotzdem bekomme ich die MB Temp nicht unter 46° im Idle.
> ...


 
Gib mal Bescheid, welcher Tower es dann geworden ist und ob das Problem dann weg ist.

Wenn Du eine Frage zu nem Tower hast, kannst Dich auch gerne melden.


----------



## xodos (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung....oder vielleicht besser Hilfe, mein PC brennt!*

So, nach längerem Warten ist endlich alles gut.  
Hab mir das neue CM 690 II Pure Black und zusätzlich direkt nochmal 2 140er und 2 120er Noiseblocker dazu gegönnt.
Somit hat das Ding jetzt insgesamt 4x 140er (3 aus-, einer einblasend) und 3 120er (2 ein- und einer ausblasend) Lüfter. 

Ergebnis:

Idle:
CPU bei 35°,
MoBo bei 37°

Volllast (DAO):

CPU:   52°
MoBo: 48° 

Theoretisch ließen sich noch 4 Lüfter (1x140er, 1x120er, 2x80er low prof) verbauen. Den Seitenlüfter (140er) bekomm ich aber ohne Gehäuseverbreiterung nicht mehr rein, weil da der Prozzi-Lüfter hängt.
Der füllt nämlich das Gehäuse aus.

Außerdem reicht das ja jetzt auch so. *freu*

Kann das Gehäuse übrigens wirklich empfehlen. Super verarbeitet und ein paar ganz nette Features.


----------

